
Ask HN: How do you, personally, keep a work journal? - nevster
Assuming you keep one. For a long time, I&#x27;ve kept a paper journal for work - usually just 2 lines each day - the day and date, and a line or two of what I did. Helps with standup meetings the next day and has also been helpful to look back and find out when I worked on something.<p>I&#x27;m quite partial to paper but I occasionally would like to search, so I&#x27;m thinking of an electronic format - text file, google doc, or something else.<p>What are your suggestions for keeping an electronic journal?
======
chrisbennet
I keep multiple journals, one per project. I use Notepad and a program I wrote
years ago to total the hours up for billing purposes.

It's great for long term remembering, like what settings were used for a
serial port, links to downloads, etc. I also like to put a "Next:..." line at
the end of the day so when I open the log in the next morning I immediately
know what I need to work on.

------
kjksf
I recently started using [http://notion.so](http://notion.so) (not just for a
journal but for other note-taking as well). I quite like it.

Before that I used my own [http://quicknotes.io](http://quicknotes.io) and
before that [http://workflowy.com](http://workflowy.com)

------
empressplay
Isn't that what commit logs are for?

~~~
nevster
Perhaps I should say 'work journal'. It's not necessarily code related. I've
updated the title to clarify. Thanks!

------
drKarl
Maybe [http://jrnl.sh/](http://jrnl.sh/) ?

------
jdavis4665
I use the "Work" journal from Stealth Journals.

------
brudgers
Emacs org-mode?

------
confounded
Geekbot.

